# Power window regulator..



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

This also happen to my 2011 on Sunday. I picked up a new regulator today and will install it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Unless you have a LS, the only reprogramming of the window we can do(that I know of) is if you disconnect the battery for a few.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

It is likely the motor is broken but not completely lying in the grave yet. Keep in mind that between gravity and the weight of the glass, the motor really doesn't have to do a lot of work when rolling the window down. When you try to roll it up, the motor, is combating both of these two factors and may not have enough juice/strength to do it. 

You said you have a 2011; I'm going to assume its still under warranty. If you're not sure... Go check asap before you put too many more miles on her. Let us know what you figure out or if you have more questions.


----------



## LadyRach (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. And makes sense that it'd be easier on the motor to roll down. One thing I noticed though when I got fed up and threw it all back together, was there was still some slack in the cables, after I pushed the window manually back up. I will take it apart again on Sunday and see if maybe one of the cables has slid off of a pulley inside. Unfortunately the only warranty I have left is the powertrain warranty :/


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to CT! Never had a problem with my 2011 ECO with regard to window regulators/motors. Now when my wife had a 2000 Olds Intrigue, all 4 window regulators needed to be replaced-motors were fine.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I will take it apart again on Sunday and see if maybe one of the cables has slid off of a pulley inside. Unfortunately the only warranty I have left is the powertrain warranty :/


 I know with the Intrigue, the cables would be loose and the regulator was shot. I bought the replacements off of e-bay. They all worked fine until that car was totaled.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Lucky for you Rach, it's one window and the components are pretty cheap compared to the rest of the car.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

My questions is why did it snap?? Press and hold the window all the way and hold for a few seconds then press window all the way down and hold repeat 3 times. That is how most windows are programmed to know its limits.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If it makes you feel any better my moms 13 Escalade had both the driver and passenger window regulators fail in a year @ 9000 miles


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## LadyRach (Jul 1, 2014)

Honestly, I think the neighbors tried to break into it, because When I first got in my car and noticed it one side of the window was slightly down (about half an inch) but the other side was all the way up, almost like it was crooked. Then I rolled it down and it buzzed a little weird but went down fine then didn't come back up. In the picture above is the white plastic clip that was snapped in half and caused that piece to come off the metal track, so I was hoping that was the only problem.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

LadyRach said:


> Honestly, I think the neighbors tried to break into it, because When I first got in my car and noticed it one side of the window was slightly down (about half an inch) but the other side was all the way up, almost like it was crooked. Then I rolled it down and it buzzed a little weird but went down fine then didn't come back up. In the picture above is the white plastic clip that was snapped in half and caused that piece to come off the metal track, so I was hoping that was the only problem.


This is why the unlock button is on the center console


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## tyler pekinns (Mar 19, 2015)

*Power window regulator*

I think the motor may be cracked but has not completely stopped working yet. The easiest way to track down the problem is to eliminate the most obvious, a bad fuse or wiring. The steps for fixing Power Windows are arranged in order of difficulty. If one solution doesn't work, move on to the next.


----------



## 2011cheycruze (Aug 26, 2015)

Ok so my pass side front window started making a buzzing noise and was very slow to roll up the window. Now today the window just fell down and I cannot get it back up.. My S/O is pullin the door panel to take a look at it today to see what happened.. Has anyone had this happen to them...
My car is a 2011 Cruze LTZ with 75k miles on it


----------



## Akenta (Aug 1, 2017)

Similar thing happened to me yesterday. Pulled into a gas station and had the passenger side window down (so the passenger would have some air). When I got in the car, tried to roll the window up and heard a noise and the window wouldn't move up at all. Took it to an auto shop and they were able to manually pull the window up, but it wouldn't stay. They are replacing the motor tomorrow. 2014 Chevy Cruze Eco 65K miles


----------

